# Up the jacksie



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

A couple of weeks ago I did one of the bowl cancer tests we all get when over 65 and it came back positive 8O .. so had to go to Castle Hill Hospital to see the cancer guy who made an appointment for me to have the camera up my backside..

So for the last two days I have had nothing to eat and had to drink this disgusting drink designed to flush everything out, it worked :roll: about 20 times a day for two days :lol: :lol: :lol: .

So this afternoon I had the endoscopy, Bloody hell I did not know it would be so painful as he fiddled it round all the bends, even though I had been sedated..

Result everything is OK and there is nothing to be worried about... Phew!.

I have Barrett's Disease of the oesophagus which entails having the camera down the other way with a numbing throat spray, I have been doing this procedure for the last 12 /13 years and I would rather have this done everyday of my life than another fiddle up my arse with the camera..

But.If you have to you have to, so if it happens to you, grit your teeth and think of England it's far better than something being there and you not knowing. :wink: 

ray.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

As long as it's not a 35mm with telephoto lens, stop complaining :lol: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> As long as it's not a 35mm with telephoto lens, stop complaining :lol:
> 
> tony


Hmm.

Don't be so soft it was an apple tablet, I know best place for it. :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

If it's the same camera for going down as for going up I hope they give it a wipe down between customers


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad everything is ok. I had a prostate biopsy a few months ago and that to is very uncomfortable but needed and I got the all clear.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Glad everything is OK, that must be a relief!

A very nervous friend of mine recently had this procedure and was dreading it. Afterwards she said it wasn't too bad. She didn't have any pain, and though she could sort of feel what was going on she felt relaxed about it and somewhat detached thanks to whatever drugs they'd given her. Fortunately her result was negative too.


Chris


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Hubby has both done without sedation. He won't be sedated as he says "Its a waste of a good day"

Also has Barrett's disease but has not bother him for years. Thank God.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Good news Ray.
I had the same procedure a couple of years ago (twice actually)
No sedation offered as the consultant thought it was ok without!!!
All clear so happy days
Got to watch it all live on a large TV screen as it was being done!
I can think of better ways to spend an afternoon
Anyway glad you got he all clear Ray
Cheers


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

I had it done on a Saturday morning earlier this year- both ends - & no, they didn't use the same camera, or see if they could get them to meet in the middle! Nothing wrong at the rear end but they did discover I had Barrett's oesophagus too. Seems it is quite common but I'd never heard of it previously. Anyway, one Omepazole per day takes care of it & I was already taking this to deal with acid reflux, which probably caused the Barrett's.
Ho hum, all part of getting old I suppose.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sue had one done
the camera was fine
the tripod was a tad tight


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi.
> 
> A couple of weeks ago I did one of the bowl cancer tests we all get when over 65 and it came back positive 8O .. so had to go to Castle Hill Hospital to see the cancer guy who made an appointment for me to have the camera up my backside..
> 
> ...


Not a procedure I would volunteer for 

But if I had to have it I would make sure the appointment was when the pubs are open - for a stiff one or two afterwards! :lol:

Glad it was 'all clear', Ray

Geoff


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Not much fun when I had it done (3 times in all). I have to have a GA as I have a very tight bend and everything goes into spasm when they try and then the camera goes nowhere!.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

So glad it was all ok, what a sod if they got it up there and found they had left the lense cap on


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Been there done that, found the 50 visits to the loo before hand the worst part, nearly had to fit a seat belt to the bog it was that bad. No problems found, turns out to be the diabetic meds(Metformin) causing the problem.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Been there done that, found the 50 visits to the loo before hand the worst part, nearly had to fit a seat belt to the bog it was that bad. No problems found, turns out to be the diabetic meds(Metformin) causing the problem.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

After my hernia opp I also asked why the three holes? 


One for the forceps, one for the camera and one for the tripod. Ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

How attitudes have changed.

Not too few years ago all this sort of stuff would have been totally taboo.

How refreshing that we can talk about it quite openly now.

Even to calling a spade a spade - or "oursole"!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Do you have to sign away rights under privacy laws?  

Can you demand copyright over the film?

Who gets the star billing?

Do you get royalties for 'repeats'?

As for the 'red carpet' .......oh don't go there!

All in jest :lol: - OUCH!


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Apparently the sedative they give you is the same as the one used in "date rapes".
I have had 2 done, one with sedative, one without and both times I found to be O.K., just. The cleaning out process was horrendous.
 
I also have had the down the throat job and insisted on a GA as I can't cope with anything in my mouth that shouldn't be there.


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

These two procedures are relatively mild compared to a camera being inserted into your urethra....

Yes, have had that one too. Excrutiating............


----------

